# I meet a rat person today....



## peejeeratties (Mar 22, 2006)

We had a new girl start at work today, and of course, I never shut up about my little ones. I was talking to someone about Maybe getting out of her cage again last night and sleeping with us last night, and she asked how Maybe is. I said, ok you are going to think this is weird, but they are wonderful pets (I ALWAYS start off with that) but she is one of my 6 girlie rats.

I thought she was going to say something off the wall, since she had that "look" about her, but she surprised the heck out of me. She said, REALLY??? I use to have 4 girls, but sadly they have all died. I almost fell over when she said that. I've always meet people with rats online first, then in person. With the expection of the guy that I got Peejee from (his roommate breed for pets and well other things) 

I just wanted to share that )

Shirley


----------



## ana_os (Mar 17, 2006)

Don't you think that it's great to meet people who totally agree with you!

Does your little ratty actually sleep with you sometimes? My boyfriend hates Ossie rat running under the covers of the bed in case he poos or wees there. hehe!


----------



## peejeeratties (Mar 22, 2006)

She isn't suppose to cause I'm actually allergic to them, I get to where I can't breath and break out in a huge rash. When I play with them I have to take benydrl about a half hour before, and sometimes wear a dust mask.

But yes, she does sleep with us when she gets out. It is weird. The first time she got out, she walked up and down the length of my body until I woke up. First thought was dang the cat must have lost weight lol. Usually Chuck will wake up find her in bed and put her in the tank so she can't get out, and in the morning I know without even moving that she was in bed, I have huge rashes and welps all over my body. We fixed the spot where she was getting out, so she hasn't sleep with us lately.

Believe it or not, I haven't found any little pees or poops under the covers. I did find poop on top of the tank lid, like she went over there to go potty, so maybe just maybe she was being nice so she could sleep there longer lol.

SHirley


----------



## ratty_miss (Mar 18, 2006)

air purifiers can help ALOT with allergies. they just clean up the air a bit. it wouldn't help for the contact allergies, but the general odors and such would be less. like -->this<-- but they make less expensive ones, thats just the first one i found on google :lol:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 18, 2006)

That is so cute!


----------



## boo1608 (May 26, 2006)

thats great! they sound like a real blast to have, my four rats are just as hyper! lol i let mine sleep with me also (sometimes im scared i might squish the buggers by rolling around >.<)

paige


----------



## Rose24 (Sep 16, 2006)

*cute rat stories*

My female rat Milly is a kleptomaniac! She steals pens! Every pen on the desk (I leave out a few for her) goes into her food area. If I take them back she races to gather them all up again. If I try to write with one she grabs it from me and races off with it! Very cute but I hope not a compusive thing! It's like owning a bower bird. What fun to watch her personality come out. She can never sit still to be petted for long. Ruby likes to be penned into her bed and rubbed all over. Neither like to be picked up but I'll continue to work on that! They like to run on me but it seems it has to be their choice which, I reckon, is fair enough! Cheers to you all, I love looking at the galleries and have put some photos in myself.


----------



## Ashleysmum (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Kleptomaniac*

Thats funny. I had no idea they would have such personality. My older girl (Ashley) like to play tugg-o-war with toilet paper, while my baby girl (Spaz) is just plain crazy she sits and sqeeeeeeeeeaks at the top of her lungs when Ashley won't let her in the hammock then does high speed laps around the cage in frustration.


----------



## Rose24 (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Kleptomaniac*

I'm off on holiday tomorrow - we'll be away 18 days! I'm really going to miss my little critters! They are getting more and more attached to me and I know I'll lose some of that and have to work to get it back. They'll be well cared for but without mum it's just not quite the same! Sounds like your girls have personality too! Some are more out there than others I reckon!


----------



## ratwings (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: Kleptomaniac*

Your girls have quite the personalities.  Basil has a few habits of cuteness herself- she loves to carry plastic bags and paper towels under the bed at lightning speeds! She bounds across the room so fast and she even plays tag with me! I have to be very careful not to step on her though. Angel dosnt enjoy being picked up either, but I can see she is getting better about it every day...when I first got her, she squeeked when I picked her up, same with Basil. I hope you have a fun time on hoilday-tell us how it was!


----------



## Kitty_Suck (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Kleptomaniac*

Alice sits crouched in the corner of her cage, and then when jack the cat is staring at her, practically quivering in excitement, she'll jump so high she hits her head! Jack wil jump and then she'll run and hide, but come back to do it again.

She also sits on her water bottle and sticks her nose out to get patted. Jack tries to batt at her with his paw, but because the opening is so small he'll never hurt her, so she thinks he's patting her too!

Alice loves being patted. Whenever my dad omes over she sits in the crook of his arm and he rubs her head and behind her ears.

I think she spends a little too much time watching Jack!


----------



## torquil (Oct 23, 2006)

Torquil sleeps with me sometimes... I woke up once and she was asleep on my cheek... she is usually on my pillow or in the laundry basket at the end of my bed though. Although one time I had her at my friends house and he doesnt really like them so she was put on the floor to sleep but he said that in the middle of the night she was on the pillow... bless her!


----------

